# 8" ADC comm dia. and brush size?



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, the 8" ADC motor (203-06-4001a) is running hot on long drives (250F! ). Rickard of EVTV found a 21% decrease in motor temperature by switching to the Hellwig H60 split red-top brushes. That would hopefully get it down to about 200F (a blower is also on the way).

Problem is they need to know my comm diameter and exact brush size or part number (I would have thought they would already know that).

Anyone know this info off-hand or have a motor laying around that can be measured? It's kinda hard to measure the comm with the motor in the car.

Thanks!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, the brushes are 1-5/16" long, 31/32" wide, and 5/8" thick.

Comm diameter anyone?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you can,t get the diameter, there is a thread on brush shaping and seating at:

http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Salty, there were some interesting tidbits there.

I contacted ADC and they gave the following specs for the 8" 2003-06-4001A:

Comm Diameter New: 2.92"
Minimum Comm Dia: 2.75" Which means it needs replacement.

Brush Model and Dimensions:

Model: A89-012E
Length: 1.30" 
Width: .967"
Thickness: .624-.628"

These are pretty much the same as the fractional dimensions given in my last post.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Ruckus,

You going to go for the Helwig brushes? I am going to get a set for my Warp9. Maybe for my Kostov and GE too. 

Pete


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Not really a choice. We have high motor temps and the inability to handle over 700 amps without that "sizzle" sound. The new brushes should help both of these situations as well as giving much more range then the equivalent $$ in adding batteries. 

They give a discount for "bulk" and are currently getting the numbers to me. I am not sure what motors this size and radius brush will fit, but If the incentive is large enough I will likely start a new thread looking for other ADC 8" folks who want to upgrade and go in on a bulk buy.

Cheers


----------

